# Brussels: Royal Military Museum



## Marcel (May 2, 2010)

Went to Brussels last week and visited the Royal Military Museum. There are tons of old uniforms, guns, swords etc form middle-ages, WWI, WWII, you name it and of course their Aircraft hall. They have some vey nice aircraft, although most of them need better maintnance, there are still some nice gems for the aircraft-lover, enjoy:


----------



## Marcel (May 2, 2010)

More pics:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2010)

Very nice, I will have to take a trip to this museum some day.


----------



## Marcel (May 3, 2010)

Yup, they also have some nice armour, swords etc. Their WWI hall is also impressive (a.o real MK IV tank)


----------



## rochie (May 3, 2010)

nice pictures Marcel


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## imalko (May 3, 2010)

Excellent photos Marcel. Looks like a really great place to visit.
Maybe you could post some more pictures of other exibitions in the museum as well (amour, swords and other weapons)? Would love to see that WW1 tank...


----------



## pbfoot (May 3, 2010)

Selfish question but did you happen to see or grab any pics of Belgian CF 100


----------



## T Bolt (May 3, 2010)

Wonderful pictures Marcel!


----------



## ontos (May 3, 2010)

Great shots Marcel, looks like they have some great aircraft there. Maybe some day  8)


----------



## Marcel (May 4, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Selfish question but did you happen to see or grab any pics of Belgian CF 100


Yes I have, didn't know you were interested, or I would have taken a better picture.


----------



## Marcel (May 4, 2010)

imalko said:


> Excellent photos Marcel. Looks like a really great place to visit.
> Maybe you could post some more pictures of other exibitions in the museum as well (amour, swords and other weapons)? Would love to see that WW1 tank...



Unfortunately, apart from the aviation hall, it's quite difficult to take decent pics, as you're not allowed to use flash. I only had bad ones of the mk.IV, so I threw them away, same was for the swords. Some that were decent,: (Take special note of the early improvised AA-gun)


----------



## Marcel (May 4, 2010)

Some interior shots of the mk.IV. As I said, not very good. My father-in-law, who used to be a tank commander in the Dutch army commented: "Hmmm, much more space than we had in out Leopard"


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## imalko (May 4, 2010)

Cool stuff Marcel. Thanks for sharing. I saw that French WW1 tank in a museum in Belgrade but not from the inside.

Do my eyes deceive me, or is there a tail of MiG-23 visible on the photo opposite to the Draken...?


----------



## Marcel (May 4, 2010)

imalko said:


> Do my eyes deceive me, or is there a tail of MiG-23 visible on the photo opposite to the Draken...?


Impressive, that's a MIG-23 indeed.See below part of a picture from another visit:


----------



## timshatz (May 4, 2010)

Great shots Marcel. Especially all those jets. Looks like the ultimate toy box for a rich kid.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2010)

Nice pictures Marcel. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2010)

Nice shots Marcel!


----------



## Catch22 (May 9, 2010)

Great photos Marcel! I was there many years ago, but I don't remember so many planes! For some reason the Mosquito sticks out in my mind of what was there though. Granted, I was quite young at the time.


----------

